# Don't know where else to turn, tank problem



## strange_screams (Apr 10, 2005)

Ok, so, dont know any tank specifics or which thred or even forum to post this too so,

my sister has been setting up an 18 gallon tank, was treating the five gallon then dumped everything in the larger tank. I told her to "feed the tank" with fishfood everyday to get a bio culture going and do a 10 water change every 2 weeks, she was ready to add fish and now she has 2 white "polyps" in the tank, doesnt know if ther ealive or they move and hasnt tried to mess with them, she says they look like the back of a jelly fish but there only 1/4 wide

anyone have any ideas what they are? if there creatures? or any idea where I should ask?


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

Hydra, perhaps?


----------

